# L'ape si nutre di polline



## effeundici

*L'ape si nutre di polline*

_In questa frase *di polline *che complemento è?_


----------



## ALEX1981X

effeundici said:


> *L'ape si nutre di polline*
> 
> _In questa frase *di polline *che complemento è?_



Complemento di specificazione


----------



## effeundici

M ail complemento di specificazione non va associato ad un sostantivo?


----------



## ALEX1981X

effeundici said:


> M ail complemento di specificazione non va associato ad un sostantivo?



 Si Effe certo ...specifica e PRECISA il sostantivo a cui è riferito..

In questo caso il sostantivo è implicito ed è il cibo delle api...

L'ape si nutre (di che cosa?) ...di miele (specificazione) 

Mi auguro di non confondermi con qualche altro complemento ma dovrebbe essere proprio quello che fa al caso tuo Effe


----------



## effeundici

ALEX1981X said:


> Si Effe certo ...specifica e PRECISA il sostantivo a cui è riferito..
> 
> In questo caso il sostantivo è implicito ed è il cibo delle api...
> 
> L'ape si nutre (di che cosa?) ...di miele (specificazione)
> 
> Mi auguro di non confondermi con qualche altro complemento ma dovrebbe essere proprio quello che fa al caso tuo Effe


 
No, intendevo dire che specifica un altro sostantivo:

_le foglie *di alloro*_
_la buccia *di banana*_
_le scarpe *di Marco*_

P.S. Comunque l'ape produce il miele e si ciba di polline **


----------



## marco.cur

Che non sia un complemento di mezzo?

Comunque il complemento di specificazione può specificare anche un'azione. La voce relativa in wikipedia fa questo esempio: "Alfredo è avido di fritelle".

Comunque anch'io propendo per specificazione.


----------



## ALEX1981X

effeundici said:


> No, intendevo dire che specifica un altro sostantivo:
> 
> _le foglie *di alloro*_
> _la buccia *di banana*_
> _le scarpe *di Marco*_
> 
> P.S. Comunque l'ape produce il miele e si ciba di polline **



 giustissimo ! Si nutre di polline certo...piccola gaffe perdonami 

Ribadisco il Compl.di Specificazione..quindi si specifica la "dieta" o il cibo dell'ape (polline)


----------



## effeundici

ALEX1981X said:


> giustissimo ! Si nutre di polline certo...piccola gaffe perdonami
> 
> Ribadisco il Compl.di Specificazione..quindi si specifica la "dieta" o il cibo dell'ape (polline)


 
mmh, certo che come botanici non siamo un gran che. Mi sa che poi nettare e polline non sono la stessa cosa.


----------



## marco.cur

Ho controllato sul dizionario di latino (che purtroppo ho dimenticato completamente). Nutrirsi (vescor - deponente) di qualcosa regge l'ablativo. Dalle poche reminescenze del liceo mi pare che con l'ablativo si indichi il complemento di mezzo (se non ricordo male).
L'ape si nutre per mezzo del polline


----------



## effeundici

marco.cur said:


> Ho controllato sul dizionario di latino (che purtroppo ho dimenticato completamente). Nutrirsi (vescor - deponente) di qualcosa regge l'ablativo. Dalle poche reminescenze del liceo con l'ablativo si indica il complemento di mezzo (se non ricordo male).
> L'ape si nutre per mezzo del polline


 
In effetti mi piace di più.

L'ape nutre se stessa per mezzo del polline.

Ho controllato anch'io. *Vescor* regge l'ablativo di mezzo o strumento.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Salve ragazzi sicuramente è giusto quello di mezzo se provo a leggere la frase in un altro modo ..ma a me sinceramente mi confonde questo complemento di "mezzo o strumento"...ed è molto dovuto al verbo "nutrirsi" in questo contesto !

Io lo conosco e l'ho sempre compreso come quella cosa *tramite* il quale si compie l'azione espressa dal predicato.
Ossia le api mangiano di fatto grazie/tramite/mediante le zampette e la bocca per quello che ne so io ...Non tramite o per mezzo di polline 

Ma sicuramente sto dicendo fesserie 

Scusate avete detto che il  verbo (nutrire/nutrirsi) regge L'Ablativo _in latino_ come ha detto Marco, ma è comunque la stessa cosa identica anche per quanto riguarda l'Italiano ?? La regola da rispettare è la stessa o è una cosa che apparteneva solo al latino mi chiedo ?
Non sono un grande esperto di Ablativi (Compl.mezzo) e Genitivi (Compl specificazione)


----------



## effeundici

Secondo me la verità è che l'analisi logica tradizionale è un modo un po' assurdo di approcciare una lingua


----------



## ALEX1981X

effeundici said:


> Secondo me la verità è che l'analisi logica tradizionale è un modo un po' assurdo di approcciare una lingua



Effe si a volte è cosi...concordo proprio...secondo le regole grammaticali però e ad altri esempi che ho visto anche qua : http://generazionegenerativa.forumcommunity.net/?t=5410216

dovrebbe essere proprio"di mezzo" il complemento che stavi cercando.
Anche se so che il compl. di specificazione talvolta può specificare anche un verbo non solo sostantivi e basta


----------



## Passante

Non vorrei dire una sciocchezza e  quindi vi chiedo di verificare quanto  segue:
nutrire nella sua accezione riflessiva è un verbo _riflessivo proprio_  ovvero la particella pronominale è il complemento oggetto infatti posso  sostituirla con _se stessa_, da cui
l'ape (sogg.) nutre (pred. verbale) se stessa (compl. oggetto) di  polline (compl. di specificazione)
per carità potrebbe essere che il polline è il mezzo con cui l'ape  nutre se stessa, ma mi fila molto meno, anche perchè il complemento di  specificazione può anche specificare un argomento.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Passante said:


> Non vorrei dire una sciocchezza e  quindi vi chiedo di verificare quanto  segue:
> nutrire nella sua accezione riflessiva è un verbo _riflessivo proprio_  ovvero la particella pronominale è il complemento oggetto infatti posso  sostituirla con _se stessa_, da cui
> l'ape (sogg.) nutre (pred. verbale) se stessa (compl. oggetto) di  polline (compl. di specificazione)
> per carità potrebbe essere che il polline è il mezzo con cui l'ape  nutre se stessa, ma mi fila molto meno, anche perchè il complemento di  specificazione può anche specificare un argomento.




La tua precisazione di vedere un complemento oggetto nel verbo riflessivo transitivo è corretta per me....rimane il dubbio se "di polline" possa prendere il ruoli di Compl. di Specificazione...In tanti esercizi  di grammatica comunque ho incontrato esempi simili ma espressi sempre dal _*Compl di mezzo*_


----------



## annapo

Nutrirsi è riflessivo, confermo . E anche per me "di polline" è il complemento di termine. 

Per quanto riguarda la reggenza latina, bisogna stare attenti. In latino molto spesso i verbi hanno una certa costruzione, ma queste costruzioni non sempre si possono trasporre dal punto di vista logico, almeno secondo la logica della nostra lingua. 
Esempio: prendete il doppio accusativo (della cosa posseduta e del possessore) dal punto di vista logico non c'è una specifica ragione per cui possessore e posseduto vadano declinati nello stesso caso, e per di più che questo caso debba essere l'accusativo. Però la costruzione del verbo quella è, al di là della nostra capacità di capirne il motivo.


Le reggenze latine talvolta si sono mantenute in italiano (es: utor, fruor, ecc) reggevano il genitivo in latino e reggono il compl di specificazione in italiano, ma esistono poi tanti altri casi in cui il verbo italiano ha sviluppato una costruzione che non ha nulla a che vedere col corrispondente latino...(es: tutte quelle espressioni di dativo di effetto/vantaggio che il italiano non hanno il compl. di termine, ma quello di specificazione: auxilio esse = essere *di *aiuto ecc).


----------



## marco.cur

annapo said:


> E anche per me "di polline" è il complemento di termine.


Perché complemento di termine? E perché dici "anche per me", visto che il compl di termine non è stato citato?

Secondo me il polline è la materia attraverso la quale l'ape si nutre; l'ape si nutre utilizzando il polline.
Come per esempio quando si dice che una macchine va a benzina, la benzina è il materiale utilizzato per far camminare la macchina, perciò "a benzina" è il complemento di mezzo.


----------



## annapo

marco.cur said:


> Perché complemento di termine? E perché dici "anche per me", visto che il compl di termine non è stato citato?
> 
> Secondo me il polline è la materia attraverso la quale l'ape si nutre; l'ape si nutre utilizzando il polline.
> Come per esempio quando si dice che una macchine va a benzina, la benzina è il materiale utilizzato per far camminare la macchina, perciò "a benzina" è il complemento di mezzo.


 

Refuso, non complemento di termine, ma di specificazione, che è stato citato.


----------



## ALEX1981X

annapo said:


> Refuso, non complemento di termine, ma di specificazione, che è stato citato.



Ragazzi quindi "di polline" è un complemento di mezzo o di specificazione in sostanza ?
Io sostenevo fosse _di specificazion_e ma dopo aver visto tanti esercizi e il fatto che in latino regge l'ablativo come diceva Marco, mi sa tanto che è un complemento di mezzo


----------



## facciadipietra

effeundici said:


> Secondo me la verità è che l'analisi logica tradizionale è un modo un po' assurdo di approcciare una lingua



Pienamente d'accordo. Si cerca di incasellare in pochi concetti artificiosi quello che spesso non è "incasellabile". La grammatica va descritta, non "forzata" con concetti astratti.

Comunque tradizionalmente il complemento di specificazione non si applica a un predicato verbale.


----------



## effeundici

facciadipietra said:


> Pienamente d'accordo. Si cerca di incasellare in pochi concetti artificiosi quello che spesso non è "incasellabile". La grammatica va descritta, non "forzata" con concetti astratti.
> 
> Comunque tradizionalmente il complemento di specificazione non si applica a un predicato verbale.


 
Sono contento che uno del tuo calibro sia d'accordo con me. Ho sofferto tutto l'anno seguendo mio figlio che fa la seconda media e ho sempre avuto l'impressione che quella sequenza di complementi avesse in sè qualcosa di artificioso e, per certi versi, inutile.


----------



## ALEX1981X

effeundici said:


> Sono contento che uno del tuo calibro sia d'accordo con me. Ho sofferto tutto l'anno seguendo mio figlio che fa la seconda media e ho sempre avuto l'impressione che quella sequenza di complementi avesse in sè qualcosa di artificioso e, per certi versi, inutile.



Effe come a volte, in certi casi dico anche io, la grammatica non è precisa e non va vista sempre e comunque come la matematica


----------

